# My therapist asked "When you look in the mirror, do you like what you see?"



## Amnesia (Oct 29, 2019)

I have been suicidal and depressed more than I have ever been and my parents legit got worried and wanted me to go to therapy, obv I refused cause it's blue pilled and garbage but they insisted to go to one session with them and they would pay for it so I went for the hell of it.

It started as us all in the room together and one of the first questions he asked was Do you think we all deserve to be happy in life, obv I said no one deserves anything, that's such a meaningless question.


He asked _Well when you look in the mirror, do you like what you see._


Before I could answer me mom started laughing and said *He doesn't look in the mirror, he has them all covered up at his house, he tapes big pieces of paper towel over the bathroom mirror and he pins up beach towels over the sliding glass mirrors in his bedroom*


The therapist bert stared me, and I nodded oh yeah and Ive had 35k of plastic surgery


He stares some more, thinking about what to say.



What a blue pilled faggot, FUCK THERAPY. The rest of the session was blue pilled garbage, I redpilled him on womens dualistic dating strategy and how looks are literally everything, i was even citing studies. To his credit he actually said there was a lot of truth to what I say saying but that STILL outliers exist, there's places for us all to find happiness.


----------



## lookismfugee (Oct 29, 2019)

low inhib spergchad


----------



## Deleted member 3702 (Oct 29, 2019)




----------



## auboutduprecipice (Oct 29, 2019)

therapy is only good for neetbux


----------



## Dogs (Oct 29, 2019)

Bluepilled garbage, but why you depressed man?


----------



## lookismfugee (Oct 29, 2019)

Dogs said:


> Bluepilled garbage, but why you depressed man?


hes not its larp


----------



## Amnesia (Oct 29, 2019)

lookismfugee said:


> hes not its larp


No its not


----------



## Deleted member 685 (Oct 29, 2019)

I swear if I had your face I'd be slaying every girl I come across. Jfl...


----------



## Pietrosiek (Oct 29, 2019)

Gudru said:


> I swear if I had your face I'd be slaying every girl I come across. Jfl...


you're preetyboy dude you can slay
you mog me


----------



## Deleted member 685 (Oct 29, 2019)

Pietrosiek said:


> you're preetyboy dude you can slay
> you mog me


Bro... I don't look good enough I have a long midface


----------



## Pietrosiek (Oct 29, 2019)

Gudru said:


> Bro... I don't look good enough I have a long midface


and? From what i saw you have blue eyes which is much more important than midface lenght


----------



## Deleted member 685 (Oct 29, 2019)

Pietrosiek said:


> and? From what i saw you have blue eyes which is much more important than midface lenght


Midface matters alot. Maybe pm your insta, I can add you to the looksmax group chat and show pics


----------



## Pietrosiek (Oct 29, 2019)

Gudru said:


> Midface matters alot. Maybe pm your insta, I can add you to the looksmax group chat and show pics


I don't have insta dude


----------



## Aesthetic (Oct 29, 2019)

Bro dont blackpill your therapist too much.

Maybe the dude cannot cope anymore and he needs to go on therapy himself


----------



## Dogs (Oct 29, 2019)

lookismfugee said:


> hes not its larp


I'm talking about the therapist saying bluepilled garbage


----------



## Melo95 (Oct 29, 2019)

Outliers do exist though. He's not wrong. How old are you?


----------



## BigBiceps (Oct 29, 2019)

Amnesia said:


> I have been suicidal and depressed more than I have ever been and my parents legit got worried and wanted me to go to therapy, obv I refused cause it's blue pilled and garbage but they insisted to go to one session with them and they would pay for it so I went for the hell of it.
> 
> It started as us all in the room together and one of the first questions he asked was Do you think we all deserve to be happy in life, obv I said no one deserves anything, that's such a meaningless question.
> 
> ...


Why don't you look in the mirror though? If I looked like that I'd do nothing but look in the mirror.


----------



## 6'4 looksmaxxxer (Oct 29, 2019)

I blackpilled my therapist too went twice and never did it again  


Aesthetic said:


> Bro dont blackpill your therapist to much.
> 
> Maye the dude cannot cope anymore and he needs to go on therapy himself


----------



## KEy21 (Oct 29, 2019)

How do you look in non frauded pics?


----------



## jefferson (Oct 29, 2019)

Amnesia said:


> *He doesn't look in the mirror, he has them all covered up at his house, he tapes big pieces of paper towel over the bathroom mirror and he pins up beach towels over the sliding glass mirrors in his bedroom*








Lmaooo for real? I don't even know what to say. Mirin' autism.


----------



## Vitruvian (Oct 29, 2019)

Try injecting t instead


----------



## Deleted member 2426 (Oct 29, 2019)

whyd you cover up the mirrors if you look good now


----------



## Deleted member 2227 (Oct 29, 2019)

Therapy is fucking retarded BluePill, the only thing that you will have of this is a bunch of jew pills to fuck even more your health.


----------



## Deleted member 2846 (Oct 29, 2019)

why would u go to therapy with your mom? you probably don’t feel like as with her around and not only that, she exposed you and said something you were ready to say on your own. 

so.. Amnesia, tell me about your relationship with your mother, how did she treat you, your father, your friends, etc.


----------



## TsarTsar444 (Oct 29, 2019)

Based and Chadpiled


----------



## fukmylyf (Oct 29, 2019)

not a single word


----------



## wellthatsucks (Oct 29, 2019)

Therapy with your mom lmao


----------



## Velvet (Oct 29, 2019)

Idk if this post is legit or not but it just goes to show that getting plastic surgery isn’t gonna fix any mental problems you’ve been having.


----------



## Deleted member 2227 (Oct 29, 2019)

Velvet said:


> Idk if this post is legit or not but it just goes to show that getting plastic surgery isn’t gonna fix any mental problems you’ve been having.



It's not possible to cure depression.


----------



## Velvet (Oct 29, 2019)

OwlGod said:


> It's not possible to cure depression.


*It’s over*


----------



## wellthatsucks (Oct 29, 2019)

wellthatsucks said:


> Therapy with your mom lmao


----------



## Lightbulb (Oct 29, 2019)

Gudru said:


> I swear if I had your face I'd be slaying every girl I come across. Jfl...


Guy is larping jfl if you’re that stupid


----------



## Deleted member 685 (Oct 29, 2019)

Lightbulb said:


> Guy is larping jfl if you’re that stupid


Well he brings off extreme aspie vibes in his behavior here so it wouldn't be a surprise if he wasn't


----------



## Lightbulb (Oct 29, 2019)

Gudru said:


> Well he brings off extreme aspie vibes in his behavior here so it wouldn't be a surprise if he wasn't


This Amnesia guy is nothing close to the guy who used to post on lookism


----------



## Deleted member 2846 (Oct 29, 2019)

Lightbulb said:


> Guy is larping jfl if you’re that stupid


Sept2019 and 58hours here. OP isn’t larping


----------



## Lightbulb (Oct 29, 2019)

PrettyBoyMaxxing said:


> Sept2019 and 58hours here. OP isn’t larping


Ok retard
But you know who the fk i am?


----------



## Deleted member 2227 (Oct 29, 2019)

Lightbulb said:


> Ok retard
> But you know who the fk i am?


----------



## Jagged0 (Oct 29, 2019)

Lightbulb said:


> This Amnesia guy is nothing close to the guy who used to post on lookism


Lmao he’s just like him


----------



## Deleted member 2854 (Oct 29, 2019)

Jfl @ being depressed with your face OP


----------



## Deleted member 756 (Oct 29, 2019)

My mirrors break


----------



## Deleted member 1100 (Oct 29, 2019)

"I have been suicidal and depressed more than I have ever been"

This kids, is why slaying is cope. OP is good looking but keeps coping with slaying and says he is never going to get married or have a family. 


JFL @ not doing the basic thing that you as an animal was programmed to do and think nothing will go wrong with that


----------



## beyourself (Oct 29, 2019)

*That's why I never went for such sessions.

Doctors don't know dogshit. Most of them are only capable of stating well-known bluepilled stuff, and psychiatrists just prescribe Prozac like crazy (not sure they even aware of newer generations stuff JFL).

Just buy presriptions theory.

This doc probably only capable of general therapy not helping with specific types of disorders like we cels have.*​


----------



## Deleted member 1100 (Oct 29, 2019)

Gudru said:


> I swear if I had your face I'd be slaying every girl I come across. Jfl...



It would bring you to the exact same place as OP... JFL, OP is good looking but doesn't have success as much success slaying as he would because he isn't high t enough, you'd just look like crisick which is even worse, fucking average whores and being an attention whore on semi-incel forums trying to get validation and becoming a compulsive liar.

No matter what, not the life that you'd really want


----------



## Deleted member 685 (Oct 29, 2019)

Deliciadecu said:


> It would bring you to the exact same place as OP... JFL, OP is good looking but doesn't have success as much success slaying as he would because he isn't high t enough, you'd just look like crisick which is even worse, fucking average whores and being an attention whore on semi-incel forums trying to get validation and becoming a compulsive liar.
> 
> No matter what, not the life that you'd really want


Only you know close to 0 about my real life and I talk to girls fine, go out drinking and partying occasionally


Deliciadecu said:


> "I have been suicidal and depressed more than I have ever been"
> 
> This kids, is why slaying is cope. OP is good looking but keeps coping with slaying and says he is never going to get married or have a family.
> 
> ...


I also wanna get married btw so I agree speaking for long periods slaying is a massive cope. Passing your genetic code is the 1 most important thing there is as a man


----------



## Deleted member 1100 (Oct 29, 2019)

Gudru said:


> Only you know close to 0 about my real life and I talk to girls fine, go out drinking and partying occasionally
> 
> I also wanna get married btw so I agree for speaking for long periods slaying is a massive cope



Slaying for some period is alright to some extent, but OP wants to do that forever, jfl


----------



## Jagged0 (Oct 29, 2019)

Gudru said:


> Only you know close to 0 about my real life and I talk to girls fine, go out drinking and partying occasionally
> 
> I also wanna get married btw so I agree for speaking for long periods slaying is a massive cope


Jfl at getting raped financially when your wife divorces you


Deliciadecu said:


> Slaying for some period is alright to some extent, but OP wants to do that forever, jfl


Just lol at you marriage cucks setting yourselves up as sub chads


----------



## Deleted member 685 (Oct 29, 2019)

Deliciadecu said:


> Slaying for some period is alright to some extent, but OP wants to do that forever, jfl


Yeah I agree that's stupid and will just make you end up depressed. JFL @ not getting kids at some point at a beautiful house in a village and make a tree house, going hunting and fishing with the boys and drinking a beer while having a BBQ, those are real good life moments slaying can't replace imo


Jagged0 said:


> Jfl at getting raped financially when your wife divorces you
> 
> Just lol at you marriage cucks setting yourselves up as sub chads


Won't happen.


----------



## Deleted member 2846 (Oct 29, 2019)

Deliciadecu said:


> "I have been suicidal and depressed more than I have ever been"
> 
> This kids, is why slaying is cope. OP is good looking but keeps coping with slaying and says he is never going to get married or have a family.
> 
> ...


that’s why i always laugh when users hear say they will never settle down and always fuck girls. 

*disclaimer i’ve said i would never marry but i would never marry young and dumb like 99% of the population does today


----------



## Jagged0 (Oct 29, 2019)

Gudru said:


> Yeah I agree that's stupid and will just make you end up depressed. JFL @ not getting kids at some point at a beautiful house in a village and make a tree house, going hunting and fishing with the boys and drinking a beer while having a BBQ, those are real good life moments slaying can't replace imo
> 
> Won't happen.


How the fuck do you know that


----------



## Deleted member 685 (Oct 29, 2019)

Jagged0 said:


> How the fuck do you know that


You can never know for sure like anything in life, worrying about it just makes you a massive pussy and i have my things planned. Don't worry about my situation


----------



## Jagged0 (Oct 29, 2019)

Gudru said:


> You can never know for sure like anything in life, worrying about it just makes you a massive pussy and i have my things planned. Don't worry about my situation


Ok “Chad”


----------



## Deleted member 685 (Oct 29, 2019)

Jagged0 said:


> Ok “Chad”


You don't need to be considered a chad by some psl forums to have a successful marriage btw


----------



## Deleted member 275 (Oct 29, 2019)

PrettyBoyMaxxing said:


> that’s why i always laugh when users hear say they will never settle down and always fuck girls.
> 
> *disclaimer i’ve said i would never marry but i would never marry young and dumb like 99% of the population does today


Yes because being in a shitty sexless abusive marriage like most ppl nowadays is better than slaying in any way? JFL

Standards women have nowadays for relationships are even higher than for casual sex. They don't need your money and you don't have anything to offer. I know women that turned lesbian, and many would rather just be single and have cats.

Remember, women have no sex-drive and literally don't care about settling down or having kids anymore.


----------



## Jagged0 (Oct 29, 2019)

Gudru said:


> You don't need to be considered a chad by some psl forums to have a successful marriage btw


In a perfect world you could get married and be happy but this is a blackpilled world not a happy fairy tale when you marry your virgin childhood crush. Women today are degenerate sluts that fucked 20+ dicks before settling how anyone could browse this forum and still be believing in marrying one being a sub chad with the possibility of being cucked or raped money wise is beyond me. The most high iq thing to do is just have a live in girlfriend no kids or ways for her to fuck you over


----------



## Deleted member 685 (Oct 29, 2019)

Syobevoli said:


> Yes because being in a shitty sexless abusive marriage like most ppl nowadays is better than slaying in any way? JFL
> 
> Standards women have nowadays for relationships are even higher than for casual sex. They don't need your money and you don't have anything to offer. I know women that turned lesbian, and many would rather just be single and have cats.
> 
> Remember, women have no sex-drive and literally don't care about settling down or having kids anymore.


Just go for muslim women once Europe is islamized jfl its not that hard. Or Mormon women etc they exist. It's not that black and white


----------



## Deleted member 2846 (Oct 29, 2019)

Syobevoli said:


> Yes because being in a shitty sexless abusive marriage like most ppl nowadays is better than slaying in any way? JFL


why is it always black and white with everyone here?

it’s a shitty marriage because it’s sexless. it’s sexless bc you’re unattractive. simple. 

everyone who has slayed here says they get bored and it gets repetitive after a while. your human instinct is to settle down with one woman and have a family with her. just bc marriage has been downhill for the last 20 years doesn’t mean your animal brain wants something else.


----------



## Deleted member 685 (Oct 29, 2019)

Jagged0 said:


> In a perfect world you could get married and be happy but this is a blackpilled world not a happy fairy tale when you marry your virgin childhood crush. Women today are degenerate sluts that fucked 20+ dicks before settling how anyone could browse this forum and still believing in marrying one being a sub chad with the possibility of being cucked or raped money wise is beyond me. The most high iq thing to do is just have a live in girlfriend no kids or ways for her to fuck you over


I'm good mate


PrettyBoyMaxxing said:


> why is it always black and white with everyone here?
> 
> it’s a shitty marriage because it’s sexless. it’s sexless bc you’re unattractive. simple.
> 
> everyone who has slayed here says they get bored and it gets repetitive after a while. your human instinct is to settle down with one woman and have a family with her. just bc marriage has been downhill for the last 20 years doesn’t mean your animal brain wants something else.


People here only think black and white, something I've noticed on the way


----------



## Jagged0 (Oct 29, 2019)

It’s confirmed men are masochist who desire to be fucked over because of muh animal instincts


----------



## Deleted member 685 (Oct 29, 2019)

Jagged0 said:


> It’s confirmed men are machoist who desire to be fucked over because of muh animal instincts


Then don't go for those type of women, simple. There's cracks in the system and 90% of the blackpill is just non backed up mental masturbation anyway


----------



## Deleted member 275 (Oct 29, 2019)

PrettyBoyMaxxing said:


> why is it always black and white with everyone here?
> 
> it’s a shitty marriage because it’s sexless. it’s sexless bc you’re unattractive. simple.
> 
> everyone who has slayed here says they get bored and it gets repetitive after a while.


Yes so whats the point of marriage if you can't slay, meaning you are unattractive? If you cant slay then within a marriage you are just going to be betabux and get sex once a month.

Everything gets boring after a while. So many people stay in marriages simply cuz of sunk-cost fallacy but the energy of the marriage has died long ago.



> your human instinct is to settle down with one woman and have a family with her. just bc marriage has been downhill for the last 20 years doesn’t mean your animal brain wants something else.


Settling down is not human instinct.


----------



## Jagged0 (Oct 29, 2019)

Gudru said:


> Then don't go for those type of women, simple. There's cracks in the system and 90% of the blackpill is just non backed up mental masturbation anyway


80% of Women are the best liars I’ve seen first hand how women can pretend to be angels and turn into vindictive sluts within a second


----------



## Deleted member 685 (Oct 29, 2019)

Syobevoli said:


> Yes so whats the point of marriage if you can't slay, meaning you are unattractive? If you cant slay then within a marriage you are just going to be betabux and get sex once a month.
> 
> Everything gets boring after a while. So many people stay in marriages simply cuz of sunk-cost fallacy but the energy of the marriage has died long ago.
> 
> ...


Life isn't all about sex IF you can get sex. And saying married people only get sex once a month is ridiculous


----------



## Dogs (Oct 29, 2019)

Syobevoli said:


> Yes because being in a shitty sexless abusive marriage like most ppl nowadays is better than slaying in any way? JFL
> 
> Standards women have nowadays for relationships are even higher than for casual sex. They don't need your money and you don't have anything to offer. I know women that turned lesbian, and many would rather just be single and have cats.
> 
> Remember, women have no sex-drive and literally don't care about settling down or having kids anymore.


I agree with everything except 'women have no sex-drive'


----------



## Jagged0 (Oct 29, 2019)

Gudru said:


> Life isn't all about sex IF you can get sex. And saying married people only get sex once a month is ridiculous


Within 10 years of your marriage your wife will fantasize for chad cock denying you sex while demanding you betabux to feed the family stripping you of your dreams and that’s if she’s one of the good ones. More likely than not she’ll get sick of an oldcel and desire young muscular cock divorcing you and taking all you earned plus the kids


----------



## Deleted member 685 (Oct 29, 2019)

Jagged0 said:


> 80% of Women are the best liars I’ve seen first hand how women can pretend to be angels and turn into vindictive sluts within a second


I agree, I'm just saying generalizing like everyone here does makes you stupid. Too many people here only speak in absolutes. If you think it's all in their nature (which isn't even backed up anyways) and not social engineering aswell, you're delusional


Jagged0 said:


> Within 10 years of your marriage your wife will fantasize for chad cock denying you sex while demanding you betabux to feed the family stripping you of your dreams and that’s if she’s one of the good ones. More likely than not she’ll get sick of an oldcel and desire young muscular cock


Nice description bro link me the cuckold vid


----------



## Dogs (Oct 29, 2019)

Jagged0 said:


> In a perfect world you could get married and be happy but this is a blackpilled world not a happy fairy tale when you marry your virgin childhood crush. Women today are degenerate sluts that fucked 20+ dicks before settling how anyone could browse this forum and still be believing in marrying one being a sub chad with the possibility of being cucked or raped money wise is beyond me. The most high iq thing to do is just have a live in girlfriend no kids or ways for her to fuck you over


I made a thread on this yesterday what's needed looks wise to ltr a nondegenerate. People said 4.5 psl or 4 psl but there are 50 degenerates for every 1 mom degenerate these days man. 

That being said live in gf doesn't exclude you from some bullshit laws.


----------



## Deleted member 1551 (Oct 29, 2019)




----------



## Jagged0 (Oct 29, 2019)

Gudru said:


> I agree, I'm just saying generalizing like everyone here does makes you stupid. Too many people here only speak in absolutes. If you think it's all in their nature (which isn't even backed up anyways) and not social engineering aswell, you're delusional
> 
> Nice description bro link me the cuckold vid


Bigdickchadsluttygudrumilfwifecuckold.com


----------



## Deleted member 2846 (Oct 29, 2019)

you guys wanna slay so bad bc you can’t. and you know that. so you will defend it to your grave. 

you want what you can’t have.


----------



## Deleted member 685 (Oct 29, 2019)

Jagged0 said:


> Bigdickchadsluttygudrumilfwifecuckold.com


I'm not disagreeing that most women are whores but upbringing and environment has an effect too, that self respecting Mormon church girl from the south may just be alot different from Becky that goes partying during the weekends in New York


----------



## Jagged0 (Oct 29, 2019)

Dogs said:


> I made a thread on this yesterday what's needed looks wise to ltr a nondegenerate. People said 4.5 psl or 4 psl but there are 50 degenerates for every 1 mom degenerate these days man.
> 
> That being said live in gf doesn't exclude you from some bullshit laws.


Too true the law is stacked against men and getting worse as the years past


----------



## Deleted member 2846 (Oct 29, 2019)

Gudru said:


> I'm not disagreeing that most women are whores but upbringing and environment has an effect too, that self respecting Mormon church girl from the south may just be alot different from Becky that goes partying during the weekends in New York


no point in arguing with them. they can get a gold medal in mental gymnastics


----------



## Deleted member 1774 (Oct 29, 2019)

niggers


----------



## Deleted member 275 (Oct 29, 2019)

Gudru said:


> I'm not disagreeing that most women are whores but upbringing and environment has an effect too, that self respecting Mormon church girl from the south may just be alot different from Becky that goes partying during the weekends in New York


So you find that 1/100 unicorn girl and you think shes gonna want a LTR with you over chad? She must've rejected hundreds of chads approaching her at various stages in her life, but she will remain a virgin and marry you because of ...?!


----------



## Jagged0 (Oct 29, 2019)

Gudru said:


> I'm not disagreeing that most women are whores but upbringing and environment has an effect too, that self respecting Mormon church girl from the south may just be alot different from Becky that goes partying during the weekends in New York


This is pure cope from experience that self respecting church girl is a secret slut just waiting to join the cock flair only restrained by her parents


Syobevoli said:


> So you find that 1/100 unicorn girl and you think shes gonna want a LTR with you over chad? She must've rejected hundreds of chads approaching her at various stages in her life, but she will remain a virgin and marry you because of ...?!


+100 why would she settle with some sub chad out of all her options


----------



## Deleted member 685 (Oct 29, 2019)

Syobevoli said:


> So you find that 1/100 unicorn girl and you think shes gonna want a LTR with you over chad? She must've rejected hundreds of chads approaching her at various stages in her life, but she will remain a virgin and marry you because of ...?!


Not 1 in a 100, and looks matter alot less for marriage/LTRs than tinder hookup culture etc (which isn't popular anyway) .


Jagged0 said:


> This is pure cope from experience that self respecting church girl is a secret slut just waiting to join the cock flair only restrained by her parents
> 
> +100 why would she settle with some sub chad out of all her options


LOL tell me more about your "experience", you probably had some Mexican bitch in your class pretending to be Christian and then sucking off some boy, no surprise


Jagged0 said:


> This is pure cope from experience that self respecting church girl is a secret slut just waiting to join the cock flair only restrained by her parents
> 
> +100 why would she settle with some sub chad out of all her options


Because marriage isn't just about looks? Are you guys actually this black and white thinking?!


----------



## Avoidant (Oct 29, 2019)

"But PSL told me you can't be depressed if you're good looking!"


----------



## Deleted member 275 (Oct 29, 2019)

Gudru said:


> looks matter alot less for marriage/LTRs than tinder hookup culture


----------



## Deleted member 685 (Oct 29, 2019)

Jagged0 said:


> This is pure cope from experience that self respecting church girl is* a secret slut just waiting to join the cock flair only restrained by her parents*


You've watched too much porn mate


Syobevoli said:


>


THIS IS LITERALLY COMMON SENSE


----------



## Jagged0 (Oct 29, 2019)

Avoidant said:


> "But PSL told me you can't be depressed if you're good looking!"


Unless you’re actually mentally ill you can’t looks will improve your life x100 you’ll be loved no matter what you do get options for any field even if you don’t want them with people literally giving you money just to look good


Gudru said:


> Not 1 in a 100, and looks matter alot less for marriage/LTRs than tinder hookup culture etc (which isn't popular anyway) .
> 
> LOL tell me more about your "experience", you probably had some Mexican bitch in your class pretending to be Christian and then sucking off some boy, no surprise
> 
> Because marriage isn't just about looks? Are you guys actually this black and white thinking?!


In 10 years let’s come back to this thread when you’ll tell me all about your divorce then you’ll finally know I was right


----------



## Deleted member 685 (Oct 29, 2019)

Jagged0 said:


> Unless you’re actually mentally ill you can’t looks will improve your life x100 you’ll be loved no matter what you do get options for any field even if you don’t want them with people literally giving you money just to look good
> 
> In 10 years let’s come back to this thread when you’ll tell me all about your divorce then you’ll finally know I was right


Yeah I'm officially convinced you're a troll now, you've got that same aspie typing style like @reptiles


----------



## Curtis (Oct 29, 2019)

The op looks like a high tier normie by the way


----------



## Jagged0 (Oct 29, 2019)

Curtis said:


> The op looks like a high tier normie by the way


Nah he mogs normies he’s a chadlite


----------



## Curtis (Oct 29, 2019)

Jagged0 said:


> Nah he mogs normies he’s a chadlite



He used to talk about how his brother would get cold approached by girls all the time who he ends up banging.


----------



## chadpreetinthemaking (Oct 29, 2019)

Honestly this sounds kinda out of the box, but maybe psychedelics could help you, idk man, i had a mate who was pretty depressed, he dropped acid once and he improved so much afterwards.


----------



## Avoidant (Oct 29, 2019)

chadpreetinthemaking said:


> Honestly this sounds kinda out of the box, but maybe psychedelics could help you, idk man, i had a mate who was pretty depressed, he dropped acid once and he improved so much afterwards.


I want to try this but I dont have a plug.


----------



## chadpreetinthemaking (Oct 29, 2019)

Avoidant said:


> I want to try this but I dont have a plug.


Shit, dark web maybe?


----------



## Deleted member 71 (Oct 29, 2019)

That's his job. His job is to bluepill you and make you docile, obedient, and not rope. He will twist and say whatever he needs to say to get you to stop. It's not a profession built around integrity. It's a profession built around copes.


----------



## ZyzzReincarnate (Oct 29, 2019)

Fuaaark i could imagine ur chadlike lower third mouthing out blackpills while your muscle striate and veins pop out mogging the fuck out of your parents and the therapist


----------



## shibo (Oct 29, 2019)

Aesthetic said:


> Bro dont blackpill your therapist too much.
> 
> Maybe the dude cannot cope anymore and he needs to go on therapy himself


Caged


----------



## Dogs (Oct 29, 2019)

Syobevoli said:


> So you find that 1/100 unicorn girl and you think shes gonna want a LTR with you over chad? She must've rejected hundreds of chads approaching her at various stages in her life, but she will remain a virgin and marry you because of ...?!


Honestly this is so true this is exactly why I made my last thread


----------



## chadpreetinthemaking (Oct 29, 2019)

Dude seriously dont do anything to yourself, youve made it this far you cant end shit now, you're gonna make it brah.


----------



## SayNoToRotting (Oct 29, 2019)

Amnesia said:


> my parents


you're 24


----------



## Cretinous (Oct 29, 2019)

"A doss cunt who is paying you 50 an hour to tell him pure shite"


----------



## Deleted member 2227 (Oct 29, 2019)

Gudru said:


> looks matter alot less for marriage/LTRs than tinder hookup culture etc



Don't make sense, woman will care even more to literally EVERYTHING when comes to marriage...


----------



## Melo95 (Oct 29, 2019)

I think you guys might be coping by rating him Chadlite or high tier normie jfl. He's at least Chad lite and quite possibly Chad but idk his height and frame...maybe that's why?


----------



## Kade (Oct 29, 2019)

Melo95 said:


> I think you guys might be coping by rating him Chadlite or high tier normie jfl. He's at least Chad lite and quite possibly Chad but idk his height and frame...maybe that's why?


He’s easily a Chad, many users here are just basement dwellers with warped realities and think you need to be a morphed pic of O’Pry to qualify as a Chad


----------



## Melo95 (Oct 29, 2019)

Kade said:


> He’s easily a Chad, many users here are just basement dwellers with warped realities and think you need to be a morphed pic of O’Pry to qualify as a Chad


Looksmax or lookism users do that and then truecels over at incels.is rate any white guy with an above average jaw a Chad. No one has a clue about reality lol.


----------



## Deleted member 6867 (Nov 20, 2020)

chad blackpilled his therapist infront of his parents hahaha


----------



## gymislife (Jan 9, 2021)

best thread so far ngl


----------



## Eduardo DOV (Jan 9, 2021)

I don't see this "strategy that women have adopted" happening in real life. jfl. To be honest, I know of only one case. And the chad in this case is not even a psl chad, is a bald gymcell.


----------



## cutie (Nov 27, 2022)

Amnesia said:


> He doesn't look in the mirror, he has them all covered up at his house, he tapes big pieces of paper towel over the bathroom mirror and he pins up beach towels over the sliding glass mirrors in his bedroom


I do this too. I’m not ugly but I still hate seeing myself, especially in my own house because it kind of stresses me out. Its been years since this thread have you overcome this @Amnesia ?


----------



## Amnesia (Nov 27, 2022)

cutie said:


> I do this too. I’m not ugly but I still hate seeing myself, especially in my own house because it kind of stresses me out. Its been years since this thread have you overcome this @Amnesia ?


no, I just purposefully blur my vision on commnd when I know there are mirrors around so I cant see myself clearly


----------



## cutie (Nov 27, 2022)

Amnesia said:


> no, I just purposefully blur my vision on commnd when I know there are mirrors around so I cant see myself clearly


I do that too, even when I brush my teeth or shave. It’s weird, when I see myself unintentionally my mood gets ruined. There’s only 1 mirror in my house I like looking at myself and even then it’s rare that I actually look at it


----------



## HarrierDuBois (Nov 27, 2022)

Amnesia said:


> no, I just purposefully blur my vision on commnd when I know there are mirrors around so I cant see myself clearly


Why do you not want to look at yourself when you are goodlooking?
Genuine question btw I would never stop looking in the mirror if I looked like you


----------

